# MSI 870A-G54 CPU Unlocking



## Purelink9

Hi, I'm trying to unlock my CPU and the manuel says to go into bios and do all that stuff but I dont know how to get into the bios I presses f1 to f12 and they dont work I can only get into the boot menu so does anyone know how to get it to unlock thank you in advance
also if I cpu unlock it will make my 6 core into 12 rigth and should I use the OC dial to overclock or would a program be better


here are my specs:
*BASE_PRICE: [+619]BLUETOOTH: NoneBUNDLE: NoneCAS: CoolerMaster Elite 310 Mid-Tower Case with See-Thru Side Panel [-13] (Blue Color)CASUPGRADE: NoneCD: None [-16]CD2: NoneCPU: AMD Phenom™II X6 1055T Six-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology [+146]CS_FAN: Default case fansFA_HDD: NoneFAN: AMD ATHLON64 CERTIFIED CPU FAN & HEATSINK [-20]FLASHMEDIA: INTERNAL 12in1 Flash Media Reader/Writer (BLACK COLOR)FLOPPY: NoneFREEBIE_CU1: FREE Game: S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of PripyatFREEGAME_VC02: NoneGLASSES: NoneHDD: 640GB SATA-III 6.0Gb/s 64MB Cache 7200RPM HDD [-19] (Single Hard Drive)HDD2: NoneIEEE_CARD: NoneKEYBOARD: Xtreme Gear (Black Color) Multimedia/Internet USB KeyboardLANSURGE: NoneMB_ADDON: NoneMEMORY: 4GB (2GBx2) DDR3/1600MHz Dual Channel Memory Module [+12] (A-Data Gaming Series with Heat Spreader [+6])MONITOR: NoneMONITOR2: NoneMONITOR3: NoneMOTHERBOARD: MSI 870A-G54 AMD 870/SB850 Chipset CrossFireX Support DDR3 Socket AM3 ATX Mainboard w/ 7.1 Audio, GBLAN, USB3.0, SATA-III, RAID, 2 Gen2 PCIe, 1 PCIe X1, & 3 PCIMOUSE: XtremeGear Optical USB 3 Buttons Gaming MouseMULTIVIEW: Xtreme Performance in SLI/CrossFireX Gaming Mode Supports Single MonitorNETWORK: Onboard Gigabit LAN NetworkOS: None - FORMAT HARD DRIVE ONLYPOWERSUPPLY: 600 Watts - XtremeGear Power Supply - SLI/CrossFireX Ready [+4]PRINTER: NonePRINTER_CABLE: NoneRUSH: NO; READY TO SHIP IN 5~10 BUSINESS DAYSSERVICE: STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORTSOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIOSPEAKERS: 600Watts PMPO Subwoofer Stereo SpeakersTEMP: NoneTVRC: NoneUSB: Built-in USB 2.0 PortsUSBFLASH: NoneUSBHD: NoneUSBX: NoneVC_PHYSX: NoneVIDEO: None, or Onboard ATI Radeon 2100 based Integrated Graphics [-90]VIDEO2: NoneVIDEO3: NoneWNC: None_PRICE: (+629)_view_: d

added on saphire vapor x Hd 5750 my self with windows 7 64 bit

theres a total of 5 fans


----------



## fastdude

Press Delete. You can't unlock a 6 core, there are no latent 7+ cores. Overclocking in the BIOS is your best bet. I wouldn't recommend overclocking too much on the stock CPU cooler, maybe just 2 or 3 multiplier steps or a slight HTT raise. I wouldn't go above stock volts either.


----------



## Purelink9

Ok I looked in the BIOS and I saw all this stuff and I was confused I think I saw multiplier step and I think it was set to auto I didn't see any HTT but I saw the MHZ set at 200 so I moved it to 210 I wasnt sure what to do.
my temp did increase 2 C its now at 25.5 or 26 C before was 24.2 according to AMD OverDrive. what do you thinkn i should put it at


----------

